# telescoping auger



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

Has anyone tried the teloscoping toilet auger by general wire?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

That is what we use. It comes in handy.


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

What rick said. It's Alot better than pulling the toilet when the clog is right at the 90 below the flange.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Worth it's weight in gold, very good ROI.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Only one we use.

Mark


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> Only one we use.
> 
> Mark


 
Been using one for 7 years and has a 6 foot reach. 


Always oil the spring loaded push pin so it allows you to extend using the aluminum tube.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

That's the one I've been using for probably 15 years. I think I'm on my 2nd or 3rd one in that time.








Paul


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm still on my first one, but I've had it about 17 years.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I use a 3' General with a drop head.

If the clog is outside of the toilet the toilet is being pulled and the line is being properly cleaned for warranty purposes.

I've seen enough guys get burned charging to auger a toilet using 6' telescoping auger to try to clean the line. Then on a callback end up eating the cost of pulling a toilet and snaking the line....

I'm not going there!:whistling2:
I'm in it to make a profit!


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

I just replaced mine after six years. Highly recommended, it is a staple tool for me.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I use the 6' Ditto on keeping the push button spring lubed. Always test the flush with tissue when you think you cleared it. You'll know really quickly if you need to pull it or not.


----------



## timplmbr (Mar 16, 2011)

its the only one i will use ......tough durable and last . the only fault i have found is that the button on the shaft to extend it needs to be blasted with wd40 periodically


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Totally aggrees with all the above, I use mine all the time. Have had it extended and draw back roots, np selling a good sewer rodding and possible repair.


----------



## gasaman (Oct 19, 2009)

Yup got a couple here.....
Work great!


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

I was provided a Ridgid toilet auger when I worked for one of those express rooter companies.

I bought a General telescoping one for my personal use, now that I'm on my own.

The Ridgid is one flimsy tool.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The General auger is very good.


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

We use that, and ridgid makes a drop head style auger, which works good.. the hook on the end is sharper than the general and can pull back travel size shampoo bottles. Although, the head is bigger and sometimes hard to push through a tight trap! Enjoy your new auger!!!


----------



## gatevalve (Jun 25, 2010)

excellent auger, the only one I'll use.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I use a plunger! ....:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> I use a plunger! ....:laughing:


I use Liquid Plumber... :laughing:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I use Liquid Plumber... :laughing:


 
I use a water ram, especially if home owner is standing beside me. :laughing::jester:


----------

